# [Review]Asus RT-AC68U AC1900 und Asus PCE-AC68



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2014)

*Lesertest: Asus RT-AC68U und Asus PCE-AC68*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes bedanke ich mich bei Asus für die "Hardware" 
1. Lieferumfang der Geräte

1.1 Lieferumfang des Asus RT-AC68U AC1900
1. Der Asus RT-AV68U AC1900 Router
2. Drei W-LAN Antennen für diesen
3. CD mit Software für den Router 
4. VIP Member Warrenty Notice
5. Netzteil
6. LAN-Kabel
7. Quick Start Guide




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1.2 Lieferumfang des Asus PCE-AV68

1. Asus PCE-AV68 Karte
2. Drei WLAN-Antennen für die Karte
3. Fuß für die Antennen
4. Software für die Karte
5. Quick Start Guide




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Technische Daten des Asus RT-AC68U AC1900 und Asus PCE-AC68

2.1 Technische Daten des Asus RT-AC68U AC1900


			
				ASUS schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2.2 Technische Daten des Asus PCE-AC68


			
				ASUS schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2014)

*3. Der eigentliche Lesertest*

*3.1 Einfache Nutzung und Kompatibilität ?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich leider kein Modem für meinen Anschluss zur Verfügung habe, habe ich den Asus RT-AC68U als zusatz Router bei mir in Heimnetz installiert.
Genauer gesagt habe ich meine Fr!tzbox 7320 über den WAN-Port (Blauer Anschluss ) des RT-AC68U verbunden. 
Dieser hat die Verbindung auch sofort erkannt. Flexibel ist der RT-AC68U auch, da er kein eigenes Modem hat und damit an kein "System" gebunden ist. 
Der RT-AC68U funktioniert an ADSL wie an Kabel-Anschlüssen und sogar mit UMTS/LTE Sticks kommt er zurecht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3.2 Die Übertragungsraten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stimmt das wirklich ? World Fastest ?

Da die Hersteller immer die komplette Leistung angeben, sind die Werte für beide Wege zusammen.
Also für Download und Upload zusammen heißt im Klartext: statt maximal 600Mbit/s ( 75Mbyte/s ) zuhaben sind es nur maximal 300Mbit/s ( 37,5Mbyte/s ) im Download und maximal 300Mbit/s im Upload. 
Da der Computer gleichzeitig senden und empfangen kann. Bei LAN ist das anders --> 1Gbit/s ergibt maximal 125Mbyte/s.
Datenrate über W-LAN ( 2,4GHz ) per Download



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Datenrate über W-LAN ( 2,4GHz ) per Download mit USB Download ( USB 2.0 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daten über W-LAN ( 5GHz ) per Download mit USB Download ( USB 2.0 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daten über W-Lan ( 5GHz ) per "LAN-Test"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testergebnisse bei 2m Entfernung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Testergebnisse bei 10cm Entfernung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusatz mit Netio

Maximale Raten des Servers über LAN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raten über 2,4GHz mit 2m Entfernung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raten über 2,4GHz mit 5cm Entfernung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raten über 5GHz mit 2m Entfernung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raten über 5GHz mit 5cm Entfernung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2014)

*3.3 Der Dual-Core Prozessor, ein Fortschritt?*

Der RT-AC68U AC1900 hat eine Dual-Core CPU (ARM-Cortex-A9-Dualcore-Prozessor ), welcher mit einer Taktrate von 800 MHz arbeitet und auf 256 MByte DDR3-RAM zurückgreifen kann 
und diese Ressourcen brauch der Router auch , damit der RT-AC68U das 2,4GHz W-LAN , das 5GHz W-LAN, die beiden USB-Ports und das LAN befeuern kann. 
Durch die "große" CPU ist es möglich gleichzeitig über das W-LAN große Datenpakete zuverschicken und dennoch auf die USB-Ports zugreifen zu können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anzeige bei USB-Last*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3.4 Reichweite des RT-AC68U AC1900*

Reichweiten vergleich RT-AC68U AC1900 vs TP-Link TL-MR3420
Leider habe ich nicht so ein großes Gelände zur verfügung damit ich den "Outdoor" Test komplett durchführen kann, aber der "Indoor" Test hat 
gezeigt der Asus RT-AC68U AC1900 hat mehr Reichweite als der TP-Link. Test Aufbau -- > beide Router stehen in meinem Zimmer und durch 2 Wände habe ich im Badezimmer immer noch mit dem Asus RT-AC68U 2 Balken W-Lan Empfang. Mit dem TP-Link habe ich dort keinen Empfang mehr 
und mein Handy schaltet auf UMTS um.
Gleiches gilt im Garten, Router stehen am Fenster. Mit dem TP-Link habe ich im Garten ca. 50m entfernung keinen Empfang mehr. Der Asus RT-AC68U habe ich immer noch Empfang.( ca. 1 Balken + )

Daher Gewinner im der Disziplin der Asus.

*3.5 Die Benutzeroberfläche ( AsusWRT )*

Die erste Einrichtung des RT-AC68U AC1900 war sehr leicht. Da alles Instinktiv benutz werden kann. 
Router erkennt UMTS/LTE-Sticks direkt und versucht direkt eine Verbindung aufzubauen , wenn kein WAN-Kabel angeschlossen ist.
Alle Einstellungen sind super sotiert und gut erreichbar.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der RT-AC68U AC1900 kann in mehreren Betriebszuständen genutzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3.6 Die Anschlüsse*

Der RT-AC68U AC1900 hat einen USB3.0 Port , einen USB2.0 Port , vier Gigabit-LAN Anschlüsse , einen WAN-Anschluss und den Stromstecker.
Und ganz wichtig den Schalter um die "Beleuchtung" auszuschalten, also die LEDs vorne und das Logo hinten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den USB-Anschlüssen kann man USB-Sticks,Drucker,UMTS/LTE-Sticks und Festplatten anschließen.
Wenn man einen UMTS/LTE - Stick angeschlossen hat , kann man diesen als Sicherheit gegen DSL - Ausfälle nutzen oder zum Lastausgleich.  
*3.7 die AiCloud*



			
				ASUS schrieb:
			
		

> Laden Sie die ASUS AiCloud-App unter folgender Adresse auf ihr Telefon oder Pad herunter :
> Verbinden Sie Ihr iOS- oder Android-Gerät per WLAN mit RT-AC66U. Die AiCloud-App führt Sie durch die Einrichtung.
> Sie können nun auf USB-Speichergeräte und (Samba)-fähige Geräte zugreifen, die mit RT-AC66U verbunden wurden.
> 
> ...


*3.8 Gastzugang / Kindersicherung *



			
				ASUS schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gästenetzwerk stellt für Gäste eine Internetverbindung zur Verfügung, beschränkt aber den Zugriff auf das Intranet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*3.9 Die W-LAN Karte Asus PCE-AC68 | Die perfekte Ergänzung?*
Die Asus PCE-AC68 ist wie ich finde eine gute Ergänzung zum Asus RT-AC68U. 
Da diese sich super ergänzen und die beste Leistung bereitstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3.10 Verbrauch des Asus RT-AC68U AC 1900*

Nur W-Lan Verbunden --> 10 Watt
W-Lan + USB + Lan    --> 11 Watt
Alle Ports belägt        --> 12 Watt
Volllast bei mir           --> 20 Watt​


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2014)

*4. Das Fazit*

Mein Fazit zu diesem Gespann ist ein Gutes. Super Router. 
Super W-LAN Leistung, Gute Bedienoberfläche für jeder Mann. 
Nur eines stößt mir auf, das im AP-Modus die AiCloud und die VPN-Sachen ( Client / Server ) nicht mehr verfügbar sind.
Und er sieht auch super aus  und cooles Gimmick das man die LEDs ausschalten kann.


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2014)

"Online" hoffe es gefällt euch  

Wenn was fehlt bitte sagen.

mfg Flo


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Juli 2014)

Die Bilder werden leider nicht richtig angezeigt


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Die Bilder werden leider nicht richtig angezeigt



Welche genau ? habe alles per anleitung hochgeladen :'(


----------



## _chiller_ (25. Juli 2014)

Eigentlich alle. Ich kann die Bilder unten im Anhang sehen, aber nicht im Text.


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Eigentlich alle. Ich kann die Bilder unten im Anhang sehen, aber nicht im Text.


 
Ok werde die Tags nochmal überprüfen..


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2014)

Also die [ img ] tags sind richtig... und Bilder sind ja im Anhang


----------



## danomat (25. Juli 2014)

Schade das sich die bilder nicht zuordnen lassen


----------



## Special_Flo (25. Juli 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Schade das sich die bilder nicht zuordnen lassen



hmm.....



			
				Incredible Alk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann da technisch gesehen nicht viel machen oder nachsehen. Alles  was ich sagen kann ist, dass die Bilder offensichtlich korrekt  hochgeladen sind und auch bei mir korrekt im Thread angezeigt werden.
> 
> Gruß


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juli 2014)

Speedtests mit Dateien kopieren? Ich würde da lieber netIO nehmen, dann bekommt man auch vernünfitge Ergebnisse, weil kein Speichermedium bremsen kann.


----------



## Special_Flo (26. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Speedtests mit Dateien kopieren? Ich würde da lieber netIO nehmen, dann bekommt man auch vernünfitge Ergebnisse, weil kein Speichermedium bremsen kann.


 
Ok danke. Werde ich machen.... aber besser wie nix oder ?

mfg Flo


----------



## _chiller_ (26. Juli 2014)

Versuch die Bilder noch einmal neu hochzuladen und dann nochmal einzubinden. Das hatte ich bei meinen ersten Reviews auch immer, das die Bilder ärgern wollten. Alternativ kannst du auch ein Fotoalbum anlegen, das geht noch einfacher.


----------



## Special_Flo (26. Juli 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Versuch die Bilder noch einmal neu hochzuladen und dann nochmal einzubinden. Das hatte ich bei meinen ersten Reviews auch immer, das die Bilder ärgern wollten. Alternativ kannst du auch ein Fotoalbum anlegen, das geht noch einfacher.



Werde ich nachher machen. Danke für den Hinweis.

mfg Flo


----------



## W111 (26. Juli 2014)

Stromverbrauch: Idle ohne/mit Wlan, ohne/mit USB HDD, Last Lan, Wlan, USB und Vollast alles zusammen, falls du die nötige Infrastruktur und Messgerät hast.


----------



## Special_Flo (26. Juli 2014)

W111 schrieb:


> Stromverbrauch: Idle ohne/mit Wlan, ohne/mit USB HDD, Last Lan, Wlan, USB und Vollast alles zusammen, falls du die nötige Infrastruktur und Messgerät hast.



Messgerät ist noch verliehen aber reiche ich nach   Vergleich zur 7320 und tp-link kommt dann.  Erstmal die Bilder neu einbinden und den Speed test wiederholen


----------



## Special_Flo (26. Juli 2014)

Guten Tag,
frage sind einige Bilder zusehen ?
Test mit Netio ist online.
(  Stromverbrauch erst nächste woche.)
mfg Flo


----------



## danomat (26. Juli 2014)

Alle bilder da. Danke


----------



## Special_Flo (26. Juli 2014)

danomat schrieb:


> Alle bilder da. Danke


 
Gut  Endlich geschaft  

mfg Flo


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2014)

Bilder kann man jetzt alle sehen.


----------



## Special_Flo (27. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Bilder kann man jetzt alle sehen.


 
Gut  

Und Meinung ? Test ok , gut , oder eher schlecht ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2014)

Was meinst du damit?  Ich hab den Router nicht, somit kann ich das leider nicht vergleichen. 

Die Tabelle für 5Ghz scheint aber irgendwie falsch zu sein. Da leistet der Router mehr als überhaubt möglich.  Die Ergebnisse für  NetIO 5Ghz 5cm UDP sehen auch irgendwie komisch aus. Gererell sind die UDP Werte nen bischen komisch. Die TCP Werte kommen eigentlich hin.


----------



## Special_Flo (27. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?  Ich hab den Router nicht, somit kann ich das leider nicht vergleichen.



Neh meine die Meinung zum Test von mir ... bischen feedback 

wenn nicht ist auch ok.

mfg Flo


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Juli 2014)

Ich finds ganz ok. Nen paar Tests in Sachen Reichweite wären schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Special_Flo (27. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich finds ganz ok. Nen paar Tests in Sachen Reichweite wären schon nicht schlecht.


 
kommen noch  wenn das wetter mal nicht so warm ist  und mal der garten frei ist ...


----------



## Aer0 (2. August 2014)

unterstützen beide geräte alle in deutschland erlaubten 5 ghz geräte und entsprechend sendeleistung von bis zu 1 watt bei den oberen kanälen?


----------

